# Could I have your opinions please



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Just been mucking about in photoshop, doing some different effects etc.

If you were going to buy any of these, which one(s) would you buy?

1. The original image
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s306/navaramatty/start.jpg

2. A bit of a dark feel
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s306/navaramatty/Draganizer.jpg

3. Blue
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s306/navaramatty/blue.jpg

4. Soft
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s306/navaramatty/fotograph.jpg

5. An effect called the Orton effect
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s306/navaramatty/orton.jpg

6. A sepia effect
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s306/navaramatty/smag.jpg

Thanks for looking


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

either 1 or 4, they show her beautiful colours


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

I agree, I like the last one too!


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you both


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

have you tried black and white effect?


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> have you tried black and white effect?


Weirdly... no I haven't... Will do that now 

EDIT: Here you go http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s306/navaramatty/bw.jpg


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

if you look in my album there is a black & white pic of Shadow


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I like number 1


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> if you look in my album there is a black & white pic of Shadow


What a gorgeous cat


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lovely cat i like number 1 the original and the sepia one!


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

may said:


> I like number 1





fluffypurrs said:


> lovely cat i like number 1 the original and the sepia one!


Thank you both


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

mattyh said:


> What a gorgeous cat


Thankyou, just thought it may give you a diff view of a black& white verses colour. are you planning to enlarge a photo?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I like the original soft and sepia  you have a gorgeous cat by the way


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> Thankyou, just thought it may give you a diff view of a black& white verses colour. are you planning to enlarge a photo?


Yeah... I'm debating on getting one printed on canvas... probably the sepia one, as it'll go with the room... It's cheaper to get a canvas printed than to change the cat because she doesn't go with the furniture  (thats a joke, I'd never do that )


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I like the original soft and sepia  you have a gorgeous cat by the way


Thank you... I'm sure she knows it too,


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

mattyh said:


> Yeah... I'm debating on getting one printed on canvas... probably the sepia one, as it'll go with the room... It's cheaper to get a canvas printed than to change the cat because she doesn't go with the furniture  (thats a joke, I'd never do that )


you could try that andy warhole technique (retro pop art)?


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> you could try that andy warhole technique (retro pop art)?


Will have a look at that, not something I've done before, but never say never


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I quite liked no.5


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

I like 5 and 6.

Fiona


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

Such a beautiful cat  

I really liked number 1 and number 5


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

mattyh said:


> Just been mucking about in photoshop, doing some different effects etc.
> 
> If you were going to buy any of these, which one(s) would you buy?
> 
> ...


4th one is good, 5th one is pretty similar! I thought you could get the sepia effect with most packages? Looks good on her but maybe not all cats imho


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> 4th one is good, 5th one is pretty similar! I thought you could get the sepia effect with most packages? Looks good on her but maybe not all cats imho


You can do sepia in most packages, it just happens that I use photoshop 

You're right of course, it doesn't suit all animals & colours, I don't overly like using filters & stuff, but it's nice to offer a different choice, should someone want it


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I like #5 and #6 *


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

I like 1, 5 & 6. Wonder if thats what my kittens will grow up to look like?


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

1 and 5


----------

